# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  للفراولة فوائد كثيرة

## شجن

الفراولة من العناصر الغذائية المفيدة جداً للجسم، ولها قيمة غذائية عاليه، فكل

جرام منها يحتوي على 37 سعر حراري، كما تساعد على إضفاء شكل جذاب 

ومشرق للوجه، وتزود الجسم بقدر كبير من الطاقة لأنها تحتوي على نسبة 

كبيرة من فيتامين (ج) تعادل تقريباً القيمة الموجودة في البرتقال 

ويقول خبراء الصحة الغذائية في نشرة بحثية أن الفراولة من أنواع الفواكه 

المفيدة جداً للبشرة بصفة خاصة لأنها تعمل على إعادة تجديد الكولاجين الذي 

يساعد على احتفاظ البشرة بنضارتها وشبابها ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنها غنية 

بالمعادن مثل الماغنسيوم والكالسيوم اللذين يعدان مصدراً رئيسياً وهاماً في 

بناء الجسم والعظام 



وتوضح النشرة أن ميزة الفراولة أنها من أنواع الفواكه التي يقبل على تناولها 

الجميع صغاراً وكباراً، لشكلها الأحمر الجذاب ومذاقها الحلو وسهولة إدخالها 

على أنواع كثيرة من الحلويات والزبادي، كما يسهل استعمالها في المربى 

أيضاً

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموشن أختي شجن على الموضوع المفيد

مشكور وماقصرتي خيو 

تحياتي لك 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يسلموا اختي على الموضوع الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمكم اخواني امير العاشقين وشبكة الناصرة

وتشكرو على الردود

----------


## سماء

موضوع رائع وجميل منك 

لا حرمنا من مثل هذه المواضيع المفيده

والتي تحمل الكثير من الفائده

جزيت خيراً أختي :..*~ شجن ~*..: 

وفي أنتظـــــار جديدك 

~ سماء ~

----------


## شجن

مشكورة سماء على التعقيب المتميز

ودمتي سالمة

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
 الله يعطيك الف عافيه عيوني .. 

 فـ ـروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## ahmed

شكرا لك ياشجن موضوع اعلا ممتاز 
(2)

----------


## شجن

العفو فرات واحمد

وتسلموا على التعقيب

----------

